

Quantum tic tac toe: A teaching metaphor for superposition in quantum mechanics - dmuino
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_tic_tac_toe

======
carterschonwald
I've thought that the best metaphor was just probability theory with complex
number... anyone else like to chime in on that?

------
amichail
Too complicated.

~~~
endtime
Too complicated to teach quantum principles or too complicated to be fun?
Actually, I don't agree with either. It seems to illustrate the concepts
pretty well, and (on a 3x3 board) the game space is far smaller than that of
chess.

